# JSF und JavaScript



## nebulo (8. Dez 2006)

Hallo,

Ich schreibe momentan ein Content-Management System. Zur Eingabe will ich einen JavaScript basierten bbCode-Editor verwenden um nicht soviel Traffic zu erzeugen. Nun ist meine Frage wie rufe ich in einer JSP (JSF) eine JavaScript-Methode auf die in ein Textfeld z.B.    (erstze < durch [ und > durch ]) einfügt.

Ich habe also folgende Javascript Methode:

```
function insertCode(ins,p) {
...
}
```

Ursprünglich wurde die Methode in Html folgendermaßen aufgerufen:


```
[url="#"][img]pp-Dateien/b1.gif[/img][/url]
[url="#"][img]pp-Dateien/i1.gif[/img][/url]
[url="#"][img]pp-Dateien/u1.gif[/img][/url]
```

Wie würde das ganze nun per JSF aussehen? Wie also rufe ich die Methode auf und stelle sicher, dass sie das entprechende Textfeld verwendet?

Gruß nebulo


----------



## Gast (14. Dez 2006)

Hi, also viele JSF Komponenten kennen die Funktionen onclick,onfocus etc. ebenfalls.

Dann könntest du z.B. die Links in folgendes Umwandeln:

<hutputLink action="#" onclick="insertCode('*'*')
  styleClass="bB">
   <h:graphicImage url="pp-Dateien/b1.gif" alt=" " styleClass="iB"/>
</hutputLink>

Hoffe das hilft dir weiter


----------



## Gast (14. Dez 2006)

Ach ja, das Textfeld...
Dem gibst du eine Id, und kannst dann ganz normal per JavaScript über document.getElementById('meinTextfeld') darauf zugreifen.

Da ichs gerade sehe, deine inserCodeMethode wird natürlich ganz normal im outputLink aufgerufen, also auch mit Parametern. Irgendwie zerhauts mir die Darstellung


----------

